# Summer BMQ in Borden



## SoF (11 May 2006)

Hey I'm just wondering who's going to BMQ in Borden on June.24th.


----------



## Jonathan (12 May 2006)

I am almost defently. I was told it was on the 27th


----------



## SoF (12 May 2006)

I keep getting different dates for basic but I was told yesterday there's 2 summer courses at Borden, one is on Jun.26 and the other on Jul.10


----------



## Jonathan (12 May 2006)

I go in June


----------



## Leo791989 (17 May 2006)

Hello
I was told today that I am going in June as well. I am enrolled in Navy Reserves.

Any info on this course? do you guys know how long this course is etc?
thanks


----------



## SoF (18 May 2006)

It's an 8 week course.


----------



## Jonathan (18 May 2006)

I think it ends Augest 19, I am a navy reserve also

hope to see you there


----------



## Spazz (18 May 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> It's an 8 week course.


8 weeks for Reserve BMQ? Isn't it 4?


----------



## SoF (19 May 2006)

It's 8 week Spazz. 4 weeks is the NETP course I believe.


----------



## Jonathan (19 May 2006)

yeah, it is 8 weeks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

Reserve BMQ is 20 Training days plus one extra day for SHARP training.


----------



## Jonathan (19 May 2006)

20 days?

it is 8 week defenetly!


----------



## mdh (19 May 2006)

Think there might be some confusion here about the army reserve BMQ which is 4 weeks (20 days) as opposed to the navy reserve and air reserve BMQs which are longer (8 weeks as noted above).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

I'm looking at the TP right here and it states,

A-PD-050-BMQ/PH-H16

TRAINING DURATION DURÉE DE L’INSTRUCTION
11. This training will require 20 training days + 1 day for SHARP training.

and plus I just got off as course staff for a BMQ Course so I know what the training duration is.

So if you train for 5 days a week then would equate to 4 weeks not 8 weeks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> Think there might be some confusion here about the army reserve BMQ which is 4 weeks (20 days) as opposed to the navy reserve and air reserve BMQs which are longer (8 weeks as noted above).


Ah, could be but shouldn't all the courses be similar in length as they are categorized as a CF wide "common course"? hence the name Basic Military Qualification.

<ADDED>
Just looked on http://www.navres.forces.gc.ca/navres/cffsq-enfcq/borden/index_e.htm and found that at Borden they teach  Part 2 of the Basic Military Qualification (an eight week course)  which I'm guessing might be equivalent to the Army's SQ (? can someone verify this please).

So I stand corrected on the course length.

<ADDED>

From http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/air_reserve/recruiting/training_e.asp#Basic%20Training%20  Air Reserves do a 10 week BMQ course.


----------



## Jonathan (20 May 2006)

I am a navy reserve and all I now is i am going to Borden BMQ for 8 week this summer, I was told that the army res., air res. and navy res. all do the same course together.


----------



## Leo791989 (23 May 2006)

see u guys there


----------



## Chauhan (27 May 2006)

Res BMQ is not 4 weeks..I did mine from Feb 20th to April 31st it was Mon-Thurs thru co-op and sometimes fridays as well. and my SQ started on May 1st and it ends June 15th but I'll be shipped out to Borden on June 10th because my Weapons Tech Course starts on June 12 or 13 I haven't had any break from courses to courses and im glad i haven't loving every second of it!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2006)

Raj said:
			
		

> Res BMQ is not 4 weeks..I did mine from Feb 20th to April 31st it was Mon-Thurs thru co-op and sometimes fridays as well. and my SQ started on May 1st and it ends June 15th but I'll be shipped out to Borden on June 10th because my Weapons Tech Course starts on June 12 or 13 I haven't had any break from courses to courses and I'm glad I  haven't loving every second of it!



OK now read my keystrokes I'm looking at the BMQ Training Plan and it clearly states that:

A-PD-050-BMQ/PH-H16
ARMY NCM DP 1
PRIMARY RESERVE
BASIC MILITARY
QUALIFICATION

1-3/5

TRAINING DURATION DURÉE DE L’INSTRUCTION
11. This training will require 20 training days + 1 day for SHARP training.





			
				Raj said:
			
		

> Res BMQ is not 4 weeks..I did mine from Feb 20th to April 31st it was Mon-Thurs thru co-op and sometimes fridays as well.



OK how many hours a day did you train? 2-3 tops? 

The TP Training Cycle (unless I'm wrong) is based on an 8 hour work day Monday to Friday so... 5 days a week times 4 weeks = look 20 DAYS!!

And another thing why are you using a Private (Trained) avatar when you aren't even trade qualified??


I fixed you spelling as indicated.


----------



## SoF (28 May 2006)

When I started this thread I should have mentioned that this basic course on Jun.25th is for naval reserves.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 May 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> When I started this thread I should have mentioned that this basic course on Jun.25th is for naval reserves.



I've sorta noticed that SoF  ;D


----------



## Pendant (10 Jun 2006)

im heading up for the July 10th course and it is 8 weeks i guarantee you that, infact the people up there for the spring course are there for 11 weeks it is being increased in length.


----------



## SoF (13 Jun 2006)

Pendant said:
			
		

> im heading up for the July 10th course and it is 8 weeks i guarantee you that



Good luck on course man. Less than 2 weeks for me ;D


----------



## Pendant (13 Jun 2006)

i got a couple of buddies headin up on the 24th i wanted to but they had to take 66 people off course and unfortunetly i was one of those people


----------



## SoF (14 Jun 2006)

Yeah I guess I got lucky and didn't get bumped to the later course.


----------



## Pendant (14 Jun 2006)

what division are you from anyways?


----------

